# Proper Speed for Routing



## metzgeri (Feb 1, 2010)

How does one determine the proper speed to route at on a variable speed router? 

What factors should I take into consideration and how should I use them to determine speed (ie wood type, bit diameter, depth of cut, phase of the moon, roll of the dice... )?

Is there a chart that correlates router speed to bit diameter (or something like that)?

Tim


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## metzgeri (Feb 1, 2010)

Great chart!! Thanks!!

I guess there are no concerns with speed versus hard/soft wood....as long as it doesn't burn, huh???

Tim


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

metzgeri said:


> Great chart!! Thanks!!
> 
> I guess there are no concerns with speed versus hard/soft wood....as long as it doesn't burn, huh???
> 
> Tim


Hi Tim - I don't recall seeing any charts referencing hard vs soft wood. However, with hard woods you may need to feed a bit slower and conseequently need to slow it down a bit, sort of a gut feel thing. There are several charts out there and all seem to be just a bit different but any of them give a good starting point and then I will adjust from there until it "sounds right". MLCS has one on there website that also has recommendations concerning the length of the bit also.


----------



## RandyMorter (Nov 23, 2010)

*Is it okay to work at the slowest speed?*

Hi all,

I've had the same question too.

I see in the image above it says "Slower operation will often produce a cleaner cut with less burning and tear out while extending the life of the bit."

Other than the time it takes for a cut, is there any reason you couldn't leave the router on it's slowest speed? 

In general, if the bit is slowed down should your feed rate slow down?

Thanks from another newbie!

Randy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the RWS forum


----------



## rucraz2 (Feb 27, 2009)

Great chart, thanks for the tip. This forum is great!


----------

